# Snooper Ventura Sat Nav error



## Crokeyboy (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi all. We're in France on our way to Greece, and the Sat Nav has just died. We are getting an asimap.exe application failure. We phoned Snooper UK and hung on for ages whilst they talked us through updating the SD card only to be told this couldn't be done on a Mac laptop, we needed a PC! We tried the local Mediatheque to no avail, and eventually found a friendly campsite owner, spent over an hour successfully updating the card, and guess what, we're getting the same error. Just wondered if anybody out there has had a similar problem? Apparently the Sat Nav is not reading the card properly


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 13, 2018)

My snooper will not update properly and after lots of emails and phone calls they are replacing my sd card.  The card was bought less than a year ago.  Problem is while travelling there is nowhere to send it.  They are sending it to my home address by recorded delivery.  They want the faulty sd card back.  Not happy with them!  Will see if new sd card updates properly once I get home next week.  Hopefully it will stop telling me it has a fatal error and has to shut down.


----------



## Crokeyboy (Apr 15, 2018)

*Same for us*

Same for us.  Nowhere to send it to. Just started our journey and really need the Sat Nav. Managed so far through France on Europe map, but what a pain


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 15, 2018)

Do you have a smartphone or tablet?

If so there are a number of satnav apps that you could install.


----------



## Palette (Apr 15, 2018)

Crokeyboy said:


> Hi all. We're in France on our way to Greece, and the Sat Nav has just died. We are getting an asimap.exe application failure. We phoned Snooper UK and hung on for ages whilst they talked us through updating the SD card only to be told this couldn't be done on a Mac laptop, we needed a PC! We tried the local Mediatheque to no avail, and eventually found a friendly campsite owner, spent over an hour successfully updating the card, and guess what, we're getting the same error. Just wondered if anybody out there has had a similar problem? Apparently the Sat Nav is not reading the card properly




Sorry Crokeyboy this will be no help to you, but we had so many problems with our Snooper Ventura it was eventually rendered to the bin. We replaced it with a Garmin 660 which has never let us down.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 17, 2018)

My Ventura kept dying with the "fatal error" message and also with the screen going to a picture of the USB connection.  After many emails and conversations with snooper tech help they agreed I needed a new SD card to replace the one I bought last July.  As I was travelling through France they sent it to my home address and insisted that I returned the faulty SD card. I told them it would be returned as soon as I arrived back in the UK.  A week later my phone rang and it was their accounts department asking why I had not sent the old sd card back.  This person told me that they never fail as they are all tested before they are sent out.  Now back.  New card in and seems ok. Hardly use it in uk, but back to France in a month.
When they tell you they don't fail they do.


----------



## JimandHazel (Apr 17, 2018)

*Snooper Ventura*

I’ve had one of these for four years and have been very disappointed with it and the backup support. They seem to believe their product is the best on the market. It’s hard work getting them to take ownership of any problem.  They finally replaced my original after many lengthy telephone conversations. To be honest I use it as a back up to my phone. Will not be buying another one.


----------



## Crokeyboy (Apr 20, 2018)

*Same for us*

Same for us.  Nowhere to send it to. Just started our journey and really need the Sat Nav. Managed so far through France on Europe map, but what a pain


----------



## Crokeyboy (Apr 20, 2018)

*Address to send SD card in Greece?*

At least I know it's not just us. Snooper told us we needed to update the software, even though we bought a new card before we left. After about an hour talking through it on the phone, they then decided it wouldn't work on a Mac, we needed a PC. Not one's to give up, and still in France, we found a Mediatheque. Still no joy & issues with downloading software. We even found a very friendly campsite who let us try on their PC. Still no joy. Grrrrh. Given up now, and using maps we have, Google maps & Apps, but of course, no account of camper size, so could be interesting. Any body know an address in Greece, we could get the SD card sent to?


----------



## Crokeyboy (May 6, 2018)

*Latest update : We have finally given up*



Crokeyboy said:


> Hi all. We're in France on our way to Greece, and the Sat Nav has just died. We are getting an asimap.exe application failure. We phoned Snooper UK and hung on for ages whilst they talked us through updating the SD card only to be told this couldn't be done on a Mac laptop, we needed a PC! We tried the local Mediatheque to no avail, and eventually found a friendly campsite owner, spent over an hour successfully updating the card, and guess what, we're getting the same error. Just wondered if anybody out there has had a similar problem? Apparently the Sat Nav is not reading the card properly



Now in Greece, and having found a campsite with a PC we could use, we had one last attempt to download the software. With Snooper on the line, taking us through, it was finally the language that thwarted us. We couldn't even begin to guess what 'format disk' was in the Greek alphabet. So it's back to Google maps again. Well, they got us here! If anybody knows of a Sat Nav app which allows for height, width & weight etc, please let me know.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 6, 2018)

Crokeyboy said:


> Now in Greece, and having found a campsite with a PC we could use, we had one last attempt to download the software. With Snooper on the line, taking us through, it was finally the language that thwarted us. We couldn't even begin to guess what 'format disk' was in the Greek alphabet. So it's back to Google maps again. Well, they got us here! If anybody knows of a Sat Nav app which allows for height, width & weight etc, please let me know.



I believe co pilot do a version that you can enter size and weight.
Here is a screen shot


----------



## Canalsman (May 7, 2018)

This is the CoPilot product:

Caravan Navigation App | CoPilot Caravan

I used this for a while but got fed up with bizarre voice instructions and inaccurate map data.

I now use TomTom Mobile which doesn't offer routing based on vehicle size but is a much better product in my view.

I just keep my eyes open for restriction signs!


----------

